# O. Boops question



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have a dozen young fish, ranging from 2.5-3.5". Less than 2 weeks of having them, I have a female holding, although the dominant male is not showing any of the neon blue coloring. It's incredibly faint. He is however chasing and dancing to the other fish.

Any tips on breeding/stripping these? Do the females have the tendency to spit when chased with a net? Should I go in with lights out early in the AM? She's only been holding for 4 days at this point. I'm totally green with this species. Lone tankmates are some young Jumbo Kitumba Cyps. 6' tank.

Thanks


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't kept Boops but I have kept ventralis, Nasutas, Furcifers and currently Foai.
I personally would wait at least two weeks before stripping as I'm not fond of tumbling.
I always net the females early in the morning when they are still dozy. she may spit in the net.
P.S, they are pretty small to be breeding. Congrats.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info bud

I don't like tumbling either. She's taking small bits of flake. I have had very few species do this while holding, but all Malawians. I'm just kinda excited. I'd like to save fry for sure.

Was not expecting any breeding this early, especially since the largest male is not even colored up yet. Their speed is impressive. I'll try for some photos.


----------



## drewfish1985 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry If this has been asked and answered but I havent been on in a few years and I have been looking for boops for years without much luck. Do you sell any of the fry. If you still have some? Or where did you get them from?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------

